# My Top 5 3D Bow Choices - Opinions Please



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm considering replacing my Slayer X for something new. I'm a 29.5" draw and I'm looking at bows with ATA's >32" and Brace heights => 6.5" & IBO speeds =>330fps. I'll be shooting mainly 3D and maybe some field archery - no hunting.

*My 2010 top 5 list:*
1. Elite GT500
2. Bowtech Destroyer 340
3. Strother Infinity
4. Mathews Monster 7.0
5. Rytera Alien Z

All of the above bows are fast w/IBO speeds =>330fps, so I'm not concerned which one is faster. Quality of build, components & ease/smoothness of draw are major considerations.

Who can comment on my top 5 list from personal (hands-on) experience?


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

the monster 7.0 is a great 3d bow. its faster, more accurate, and all around better than the others. 

nothin beats a mathews


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

except loads of hoyts, LOL


i really like that bowtech, except i'm not wild about that axle system. 

personally (and this coming from a hoyt shooter) the new PSE bowmadness xl is going to be the best bet as far as 3d goes

i'd give that new maxxis 35 a go too


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> the monster 7.0 is a great 3d bow. its faster, more accurate, and all around better than the others.
> 
> nothin beats a mathews


And your basis for the statement is... I can see a basis for the speed but the other parts??.... 

I like my GT 500 and it shoots great for me I could swear that it'd be better for everyone.

I would throw out that the GT along with the Monster are in their second year of production and the others are in their first year (not 100% sure about the Alien Z). Point being the first two are proven and deemed reliable.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

introverted said:


> except loads of hoyts, LOL
> 
> 
> i really like that bowtech, except i'm not wild about that axle system.
> ...


The Maxxis seems like a great bow, but it's too slow for what I want. I'm not getting too hung up on speed, but like I said, I do not want anything under 330fps IBO when I'm parting with $800-$900.


----------



## bonecollectors (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hoyt*

The new Hoyt Alpha Burner is a great bow, it is in my top 5.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

*dont forget*

"The judge". I'm not a mathews junkie but I could see why an ibo shooter would like a rezzen 7.0. The alphaburner would be number one in my top 5.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

non of those are in my top 10, if it is for 3d only accuracy should be #1 and Speed#2 and any thing else doesn't matter like noise etc. Here is a list for me

1.conquest triumph
2.conquest 4
3.contender elite
4.money maker


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

I've shot both the monster 7 and the destroyer 340 and the 340 has the monster beat in smoothness and dosen't have the vibration that the monster has.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i think that list sounds pretty good


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I like my pearson advantage more than any bow i've shot in a while. I'm not just saying that because I shoot for them or anything along those lines. I wouldn't shoot for them if I didn't like it as much or better than anything else out there. I don't know if your talking about an unlimited speed organization or ASA but I have a 27" 60lb bow and NO I can't shoot a 26 or 27 series arrow at 280 but I can shoot a 24series no problem. But if I wasn't shooting pearson I would probably have to have a contender or ultra elite. I'm not saying the monsters aren't a great bow but it just doesn't appeal to ME as a 3d bow. Once again, not saying that I couldn't shoot it for 3d as well as any other bow, but I only shoot ASA and theres a lot of other bows that I can shoot 280 with that I would rather shoot than that one.


----------



## jcklusmeyer (Mar 17, 2010)

If you are looking for a bow capable of producing speed in the 330s but dont wanna spend over $800 I have had a lot of luck with the pse axe 7 and axe 6......have sold a lot of them and it is a great bow for the money


----------



## jlemie1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance on the subject, but I thought there was a speed limit at 3-D shoots. The few I've shot, couldn't be over 280fps. Doesn't this take the speed aspect completely out of it?


----------



## bowgasm (Sep 24, 2009)

The PSE Bowmadness XL is 36" ata and has a 6 1/2" BH, IBO is 332 $700 new


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

dpattarcher said:


> non of those are in my top 10, if it is for 3d only accuracy should be #1 and Speed#2 and any thing else doesn't matter like noise etc. Here is a list for me
> 
> 1.conquest triumph
> 2.conquest 4
> ...


this is a very good post.Why give up accuracy for speed?A slow 12 is better than a fast miss.:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

jlemie1 said:


> Excuse my ignorance on the subject, but I thought there was a speed limit at 3-D shoots. The few I've shot, couldn't be over 280fps. Doesn't this take the speed aspect completely out of it?


Probably looking to shoot a lower poundage and still have the speed to achieve the 280.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

For me it the Mathews LX,35 ata,shooting 282 fps and smooth as hell to draw. The enphasis on speed nowadays blows me away as far to many people make that their priority. I feel that with speed comes a lack of accuracy due to the fact that if your form and release is absolutely perfect,you can't acheive accuracy. I don't know if it's a macho thing or what but I will take a slower more accruate bow any day over a speed demon besides when was the last time a 3D target jumped the string.

Shoot straight 
Cheers.:darkbeer:


----------



## jlemie1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Probably looking to shoot a lower poundage and still have the speed to achieve the 280.


Yeah that make sense.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm aware of the Judge & the Alphaburner, but the bows I listed are already plenty fast, I don't want to give up the brace height for a little more speed.

Regarding the 280fps speed limit, this is only for ASA shoots and ASA is not big at all in my area. If I was to shoot within ASA rules, I think I'd keep my Martin Slayer X as it would be a great bow for ASA 3D. The 3D shoots at my club and within my area are based on IBO rules and the closest thing IBO has to a speed limit is that your arrow weight cannot be less than your draw weight x 5gr, so if your DW is 65#, your arrows need to weigh at least 325gr.

The comparisons are great, please keep them coming.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Out of all the bows you have listed they are all great and you wont go wrong with any of them, If it were for me though i would probably lean toward the Alien-Z and that is strickly because of spec. The bow is longer ATA then the other 4 you have listed. You say that you are a 29.5" draw so i would go with the longer ATA plus a longer bow just points way better! You might want to look at the Strother Inspire it is 36" ATA over 7" brace and I belive it is around 330 IBO. Good Luck with which ever bow you choose.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

Forget about any of that speed BULL! get a bow that flat our points and holds well for you personally i shoot a Vantage Elite for Spots/ field/3d and another for hunting! you cant judge a target with in a couple yards? heres my tip get off of the computer go buy a rangefinder and put some time in judging distance! i love how everyone these days says there not all about speed but than imediatly after say i have to have 330 fps! 

Have you ever checked ballistic data from a bow that shoots 300 fps compared to a bow that shoots 330? if you used your 20 yard pin on each bow and shot it the arrows would be under 2" from eachother. 1.91" to be exact last time i checked that still puts you in the heart and on some larger targets in the X. now if you shoot a bow with 6.5" brace and you make a bad shot at 330 fps i bet you will be farther than 2" away from an X. 

Point being shoot a bow you can shoot consistanly and has good forgiviness. ya i understand your spending 8-900$ on a bow so why would you get one that doesnt hold and aim where you wanna hit in the first place!

Here is my list of all around 3d bows that will hold and hit where there aiming even on not so perfect shots because we all have them!

Contender/Elite 2000 limbs Spiral cams 320fps under 7"brace
Maxis35/Alpha max/carbon Matrix ball park 320 fps 7" brace
Vantage Pro 8"brace 308 with spiral 

Have any question on any of it pm and good luck 

and yes im Bias! theres a reason the best shooters shoot hoyt. and the reason is there the best. anyone who says otherwise ask Levi and braden what mathews has to pay them to keep them on the staff!


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

It seems there will always be a compromise somewhere when selecting a bow. For instance, the Rytera Alien Z has a 36" ATA compared to the Elite GT500 at a 34.875 ATA, but the GT500 has a brace height that is .625" greater than the Alien Z. I think spec wise, I'm starting to split hairs and it's going to come down to which bow feels better when I shoot it?


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Everybody will always have their favorite company and brand of bow. People will always say if its not broke don't fix it. 

People will always recommend a brand of bow they shoot, hunters on tv, or the Pro Shooter shoot. Not saying anything is wrong with those bows, but you must shoot what feels right to you. 

I do personal feel you need to check out the Pearson Advantage if you chance your mind about wanting 330 for speed for 3-D. Now if you still want the speed the new Pearson Legend is rated at 332. They are worth trying out before you buy.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

jlemie1 said:


> Excuse my ignorance on the subject, but I thought there was a speed limit at 3-D shoots. The few I've shot, couldn't be over 280fps. Doesn't this take the speed aspect completely out of it?


Sorta...

Big benefit is, you can shoot a much heavier arrow.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

You would be crazy not to put the PSE Bowmadness XL in your list. It is one heck of a 3D bow.


----------

